# KU-27, KT-1, KO...please explain!



## BarbaraInCalif (Oct 17, 2009)

Newby here...please explain this terminology for classifying Poisons or direct me to an informational link.

 Many thanks,
 Barbara  []


----------



## Jim (Oct 17, 2009)

These classifications are from Rudy Kuhn's Poison Bottle Workbooks. Kuhn organized the bottles by shape- KO for oval, KS for square, KI for irregular hexagon, etc. The Kuhn books are the best comprehensive reference work out there for poison bottles.  ~Jim


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Oct 17, 2009)

Is Mr. Kuhn's method widely used and understood by Poison collectors?
 If so, how can I obtain his book(s)?

 Thanks!

 Barbara


----------



## Jim (Oct 17, 2009)

The Kuhn numbers are universally recognized by poison collectors. The books are hard to find. Mr. Kuhn passed away several years ago, but his wife was selling the books after his death. They also appear on eBay once in a great while.

 Hopefully, one of our other poison collectors on here might have a resource where they can be obtained.  ~Jim


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone here have a copy for sale?

 Thanks,
 Barbara


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 19, 2009)

Found this...it's listed toward the bottom of the page...


http://www.glswrk-auction.com/gsotherauthors.htm


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 20, 2009)

Link from the APBCA website, this page has a lot of info. Item 17 is the one you desire. It gives Terry Kuhn's contact info. She is a very nice lady.  And members of the APBCA can get the 3rd Kuhns workbook as well.  This club also produces their own book based on Kuhns designations, for all American poisons with all color photos.  The Kuhns workbooks cover all poisons, including bug killers, jugs and any other bottles made in other countries. Hope this helps.

http://www.antiquebottles.com/books.html#KhunPoison


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks...time to get the check book out!


----------

